#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ενημέρωση για Αναστολή «πόθεν έσχες» για την αγορά όλων των ακινήτων μέχρι 31.12.2013 !!!

## ALIKI

Σε μια προσπάθεια ενίσχυσης της Αγοράς ακινήτων έχει ανασταλεί το «πόθεν έσχες»για  τις περιπτώσεις που αφορούν αγορά ακινήτων ή ανέγερση οικοδομών.

Για να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση όσα θα αναφερθούν παρακάτω αφορούν αποκλειστικά την αποφυγή του τεκμηρίου που γεννάται από την αγορά/δαπάνες ανέγερση κλπ κι όχι το φόρο μεταβίβασης ακινήτων που δεν υπάρχουν αλλαγές. 
Για τυχόν απαλλαγή από φόρο μεταβίβασης που αφορά μόνο Α' κατοικίας ενημερωθείτε από εδώ:http://www.tovima.gr/finance/finance-news/article/?aid=385705

Δε θα ασχοληθώ για το προγενέστερο καθεστώς γιατί θα προκαλέσει σύγχυση απλώς θα αναφερθώ περιληπτικά για να μην κουράσω για το τι ισχύει έως 31.12.2013!

Σύμφωνα με την αιτιολογική έκθεση του ν. 3986/2011, η αναστολή της εφαρμογής του πόθεν έσχες από 17.12.2010 μέχρι 31.12.2013 για την απόκτηση (αγορά ή ανέγερση ή χρονομεριστική ή χρηματοδοτική μίσθωση) όλων τωνακινήτων, κρίθηκε σκόπιμη για την τόνωση της αγοράς των ακινήτων και κυρίως την υποβοήθηση της ανάπτυξης των τουριστικών - εξοχικών κατοικιών, η οποία έχει πληγεί σημαντικά από την υφιστάμενη οικονομική κρίση. 

*Η αναστολή του πόθεν έσχες ισχύει* *συνεπώς για:* 
α) την αγορά οποιουδήποτε ακινήτου (πρώτης κατοικίας,δευτερεύουσας κατοικίας, εξοχικής κατοικίας, καταστήματος, οικοπέδων,αγροτεμαχίων κ.λπ.), 
β) την ανέγερση οικοδομών, 
γ) τη χρονομεριστική ήχρηματοδοτική μίσθωση όλων των ακινήτων, 
δ) την κατασκευή πισίνας. 

Τονίζουμεότι η αναστολή ισχύει έως 31.12.2013.Συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει δαπάνη απόκτησης (πόθενέσχες) από 17.12.2010 έως 31.12.2013 για όλες τις δαπάνες τιςπερίπτωσης γ' του άρθρου 17 τουν. 2238/1994.
Η Αναστολή του "Πόθεν Εσχες" για την αγορά όλων των ακινήτων ισχύει και για Ανήλικο.... βέβαια για να προβεί στην αγορά ο ανήλικος προϋπόθεση είναι η ύπαρξη δικαστικής απόφασης που να το επιτρέπει. 

*Ας δούμε και μερικά παραδείγματα:*
1. Τιγίνεται στις περιπτώσεις αγοράς ακινήτων με δόσειςΣε περίπτωση αγοράς ακινήτου,σαν κρίσιμος χρόνος κατά τον οποίον θα υπολογισθεί το ποσό της δαπάνηςαπόκτησης είναι κατ΄ αρχήν οχρόνος σύνταξης του συμβολαίου μεταβίβασης του ακίνητου.Αυτό υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι καταβάλλεται ολόκληρο το τίμημα και παραδίδεται ηχρήση και η κυριότης του ακινήτου.
Εάν στο συμβόλαιο μεταβίβασης αναγραφείότι η εξόφληση του τιμήματος θα ενεργηθεί σε δόσεις οι οποίες ανάγονται σεπερισσότερο του ενός χρόνια, το ποσό της δαπάνης θα κατανεμηθεί στα περισσότερααυτά χρόνια ανάλογα με το ποσό που εξοφλείται κάθε έτος.Τούτο βέβαια και προς αποφυγή καταστρατηγήσεων ή αμφιβολιών, εφόσον στοσυμβόλαιο μεταβίβασης θα αναφέρονται ρητά οι χρόνοι των δόσεων και θακαλύπτονται με ισόποσα γραμμάτια ή συναλλαγματικές που θα εισπράττονται μέσωΤραπέζης. 
Τα στοιχεία αυτά πρέπει να διατηρούνται από τον αγοραστή μέχρι την ενέργειαελέγχου των δηλώσεών του προς απόδειξη του αληθούς της συναλλαγής και προςδιευκόλυνσή του για την αποφυγή τυχόν αμφισβητήσεων από τα φοροτεχνικά όργαναελέγχου, διαφορετικά ολόκληρη η αξία αγοράς θεωρείται σαν ποσό δαπάνης τουέτους σύνταξης του συμβολαίου μεταβίβασης.
Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν και σε περίπτωση συντάξεως προσυμφώνου αγοράς, ως προς ταγραμμάτια ή συναλλαγματικές και την εξόφληση του τιμήματος με τη σύνταξη τουοριστικού συμβολαίου. 

Παράδειγμα: 
Έστω ο φορολογούμενος Χ αγόρασε έναακίνητο συνολικής αξίας 160.000,00 ευρώ στις 10.12.2010. Στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρεται ρητώς ότι με την υπογραφή του συμβολαίου θα καταβληθεί το ποσό των 40.000,00 και τα υπόλοιπα 120.000,00 ευρώ θα καταβληθούν σε τρεις ισόποσες δόσεις των 40.000,00 ευρώ οι οποίες θα καταβληθούν στις 10/12/2011, 10/12/2012και στις 10/12/2013 αντίστοιχα. Οι δόσεις των 120.000,00 λόγω του ότι θα καταβληθούν σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο από την 17/12/2010, δεν αποτελούν πόθεν έσχες, επειδή οι διατάξεις της περίπτωσης γ΄του άρθρου 17 αναστάλθηκαν έως 31.12.2013. 

2. Τι γίνεται στις περιπτώσεις ανέγερσης οικοδομών όταν η κατασκευή διαρκεί περισσότερο του ενός έτουςΕάν σε ανέγερση οικοδομών δενυπάρχουν δόσεις, αλλά η ανέγερση διαρκέσει περισσότερο του ενός έτους, σε κάθεέτος σαν ποσό δαπάνης θα ληφθεί το αντίστοιχο του κόστους ανέγερσης στο ίδιο έτος. 
Το κόστος ανέγερσης που αποδεδειγμένα θα καταβληθεί μετά την 17.12.2010, δεν αποτελεί πόθενέσχες για τους φορολογούμενους.  

3. Τι ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις που αγοράζεται ακίνητο και το τίμημα καταβάλλεται από προϊόν δανείου  το επόμενο έτος από αυτό της σύνταξης του συμβολαίου. Κατά την αγορά ακινήτων, συμβαίνει συχνά το τίμημα να καταβάλλεται ολόκληρο σε επόμενο έτος από αυτόκατά το οποίο συντάχθηκε το μεταβιβαστικό συμβόλαιο. Οι ημερομηνίες καταβολής του τιμήματος, το ποσό που θα λάβει ως δάνειο ο αγοραστής, καθώς και κάθε άλληαναγκαία λεπτομέρεια, αναγράφονται ρητώς στο συμβόλαιο που καταρτίζεται μεταξύαγοραστή και πωλητή. 

Στο σημείο αυτό θα παραθέσουμε ένα παράδειγμα. 
Έστω ότι ο φορολογούμενος «Α»αγόρασε ένα ακίνητο και το συμβόλαιο συντάχθηκε στις 10.12.2010. Στο συμβολαιογραφικό έγγραφο ορίζεται ότι το τίμημα (150.000,00¤) θα καταβληθεί στον πωλητή «Β» ολόκληρο, από ισόποσο δάνειο που θα λάβει ο αγοραστής «Α» από την τράπεζα «Χ» και η εκταμίευσή του θα  πραγματοποιηθεί τρείς μήνες μετά την σύνταξη του συμβολαίου, ήτοι την 10.3.2011.
Ο Φ.Μ.Α. ήταν 14.600,00¤, τα συμβολαιογραφικά-δικηγορικά έξοδα ήταν 1.800,00¤ και το συνολικό άθροισμά τους  16.400,00¤. 
Στο παράδειγμά μας, η δαπάνη αγοράς του συγκεκριμένου ακινήτου που αγόρασε ο φορολογούμενος «Α», θα πραγματοποιηθεί την 10.3.2011, τότε δηλαδή που θα λάβει και το δάνειο από τον τραπεζικό οργανισμό. 
Συνεπώς,για το ποσό των 150.000,00¤ που αφορά το τίμημα της αγοράς του ακινήτου δεν θα εφαρμοστούν οι διατάξεις της περίπτωσης γ' του άρθρου 17 τουν. 2238/1994, γιατί όπως αναφέραμε ανωτέρω ισχύει η αναστολή του πόθεν έσχες από 17.12.2010 έως 31.12.2013. Για τα υπόλοιπα ποσά όμως που καταβλήθηκαν πριν την 17.12.2010 (Φ.Μ.Α., συμβολαιογραφικά κ.λπ.), θα ισχύσει η περίπτωση γ' του άρθρου 17.
Δηλαδή για το ποσό των 16.400,00¤ θα εφαρμοστούν οι διατάξεις του πόθεν έσχες (βλέπε και σχετικά έγγραφα 1003431/68/Α0012/31.1.2006, 1164637/Δ12A/30.11.2011). [σ.σ. τα παραπάνω ποσά (Φ.Μ.Α.,κ.λπ.) που αποτελούν τεκμήριο απόκτησης για τον φορολογούμενο, αφορούν τηδήλωση φορολογίας εισοδήματος (Ε1) που υποβλήθηκε ή θα υποβληθεί εκπρόθεσμα καιαφορά το οικ. έτος 2011. 
Δεν αφορά τη δήλωση φορολογίας εισοδήματος του οικ.έτους 2012 που θα υποβάλλουμε το έτος 2012.]. 

4. Τι ισχύει όταν αγοράζεται ένα ακίνητο κατά ποσοστό 100% επικαρπίας από ένα άτομο και κατά ποσοστό 100% ψιλής κυριότητας από άλλο άτομο και το ποσό τουτιμήματος καταβάλλεται από δάνειο στο οποίο ως οφειλέτης εμφανίζεται η επικαρπώτρια.

Έστω ότι αγοράστηκε την 15.1.2011 ένα ακίνητο κατά ποσοστό 100% επικαρπίας από τη μητέρα «Μ» και κατάποσοστό 100% ψιλής κυριότητας από την κόρη «Κ». Το τίμημα όπως αναγράφεται στοσυμβόλαιο ήταν 110.000,00¤ και καταβλήθηκε στον πωλητή  στις 15.4.2011 από ισόποσο δάνειο που έλαβαν οι αγοράστριες. Ο όρος ότι θα καταβληθεί το τίμημα με δάνειο που θα λάβουν οι αγοράστριες, αναγράφεται ρητώς στο συμβόλαιο. Στη σύμβαση του δανείου που καταρτίστηκε με την τράπεζα «Χ», η επικαρπώτρια «Μ» εμφανίζεται ως οφειλέτρια και η ψιλή κυρία «Κ» εμφανίζεται ωςεγγυήτρια.
Επειδή το τίμημα καταβλήθηκεστις 15.4.2011 (μετά την17.12.2010), η αγορά του ακινήτου αυτού εμπίπτει στις διατάξεις περί αναστολής του πόθεν έσχες, όπως αναφέραμε σε ανωτέρω ενότητα. 
Συνεπώς δεν θα εφαρμοστούν οι διατάξεις τηςπερίπτωσης γ' του άρθρου 17 του ν. 2238/1994, όπως  ακριβώς ορίζεται στην παρ. 6 του άρθρου 28 του ν.3986/2011.
Η αναστολή του πόθεν έσχες δηλαδή, ισχύει και για τους επικαρπωτές αλλά και για τουςψιλούς κυρίους. 
Ομοίως,ο Φ.Μ.Α., τα συμβολαιογραφικά κ.λπ. έξοδα εμπίπτουν κι αυτά στην αναστολή του πόθεν έσχες, αφού η αγορά του ακινήτου πραγματοποιήθηκε την 15.1.2011 (μετάτην 17.12.2010). 
Όσον αφορά τις τοκοχρεωλυτικές δόσεις του δανείου, αυτές θαεπιβαρύνουν την επικαρπώτρια μητέρα «Μ», αφού αυτή εμφανίζεται ως οφειλέτρια στη δανειακή σύμβαση (βλέπε και σχετ. έγγραφο του Υ.Ο. 1164637/Δ12A/30.11.2011). 

*Μη* *εφαρμογή αντικειμενικών δαπανών και υπηρεσιών για Αλλοδαπούς.*
Η ετήσια αντικειμενική δαπάνη και η δαπάνη απόκτησης περιουσιακών στοιχείων δεν εφαρμόζονται: 
Προκειμένου για φυσικό πρόσωπο που έχειτην κατοικία ή τη συνήθη διαμονή του στην αλλοδαπή, εφόσον δεν αποκτά εισόδημα στην Ελλάδα ». 

Για να γίνει κατανοητή η νέα αυτή διάταξη θα παραθέσουμε ένα ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα.
1) Έστω μόνιμος κάτοικος αλλοδαπής αγοράζει ένα ακίνητο στην Ελλάδα αξίας 150.000,00 (τίμημα,συμβολαιογραφικά, ΦΜ.Α, κ.λπ.). 
Ο συγκεκριμένος φορολογούμενος δεν αποκτάκανένα εισόδημα  στην Ελλάδα και προέβη στην αγορά αυτού του ακινήτου προκειμένου να διαμένει για ένα μόνο μήνα το έτος κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού. 
Σύμφωνα με την περίπτωση η΄ του άρθρου 18 του ν. 2238/1994, για τον ανωτέρω κάτοικο αλλοδαπής δεν θα εφαρμοστούν ούτε οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 17 του ιδίου νόμου (δαπάνη απόκτησης περιουσιακών στοιχείων), ούτε οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 16 του ν. 2238/1994 (ετήσια αντικειμενική δαπάνη).  
Συνεπώς, ο φορολογούμενος αυτός αφενός δεν θα θα χρειαστεί να δικαιολογήσει το πόθεν έσχες για την αγορά του ακινήτου, αφετέρου δε θα επιβαρυνθεί με την ετήσια  αντικειμενική δαπάνη που προκύπτει για την ιδιοκατοίκηση του ακινήτου για τον ένα μήνα.

*Συμπεράσματα** και επισημάνσεις.*
Μετά την παράθεση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας θα κάνουμε τις τελικές επισημάνσεις μας έτσι ώστε να καταστεί σαφές τι ισχύει αναφορικά με την αναστολή του πόθεν έσχες καθώς και τη φορολόγηση του εισοδήματος από προσαύξηση περιουσίας.

i) Η αναστολή του πόθεν έσχες στη φορολογία εισοδήματος από 17.12.2010 έως 31.12.2013, ισχύει για
α) την αγορά οποιουδήποτε ακινήτου (πρώτης κατοικίας, δευτερεύουσας κατοικίας,εξοχικής κατοικίας, επαγγελματικής στέγης, οικοπέδου, αγροτεμαχίου κ.λπ.),
β)την ανέγερση οικοδομών, 
γ) τη χρονομεριστική ή χρηματοδοτική μίσθωση όλων τωνακινήτων, 
δ) την κατασκευή πισίνας.ii)Εξαιρούνται από την επιβολή του φόρου δωρεάς και γονικής παροχής οι δωρεές και οι γονικές παροχές χρημάτων που συνιστώνται αποκλειστικά για την αγοράή ανέγερση ακινήτων, έως 31.12.2013.
Γι΄ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δωρεών ή γονικών παροχών δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση υποβολής δήλωσης δωρεάς/γονικής παροχής, διότι δεν θεωρούνται ως τέτοιες φορολογικά.

iii)Δεν τίθεται θέμα φορολόγησης βάσει της παρ. 3 τουάρθρου 48 του ν. 2238/1994 σεπερίπτωση αγοράς ακινήτου ή ανέγερσης οικοδομής από φορολογούμενοπου δε διαθέτει ο ίδιος τα χρήματα για την αγορά ή την ανέγερση, αλλά αυτάπροέρχονται απο δωρεά ή γονική παροχή.

iv) Σε όσες περιπτώσεις οι φορολογούμενοι υπέβαλαν δηλώσεις δωρεών ή γονικών παροχών σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ν. 3899/2010 και αφορούσαν σε δωρηθέν χρηματικό ποσό για αγορά/ανέγερση πρώτης κατοικίας, το οποίο υπερέβαινε το απαλλασσόμενο κατά τις διατάξεις της παρ. 1 του αρ. 8 του ίδιου νόμου, (όπως αυτό ίσχυε πριν την τροποποίηση που επέφερε ο ν. 3986/2011, για υποθέσεις στις οποίες η φορολογική υποχρέωσηγεννήθηκε από 17/12/2010), λόγω της αναδρομικής ισχύος της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 33 του ν. 3986/2011, οι Δ.Ο.Υ. πρέπει να προβούν, οίκοθεν ή κατόπιν αιτήσεως ή υποβολής ανακλητικής δήλωσης του φορολογουμένου, στη διαγραφή του βεβαιωθέντος και επιστροφή τουτυχόν καταβληθέντος φόρου δωρεάς ή γονικής παροχής.

----------

